# Afficher la musique ecouté, et msn



## redj12 (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Vous pensez peut être que je cherche comment afficher ce que j écoute dans msn mais non en fait, rien a voir.

http://merlino24.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-06-12-09-145880061

Sur ce screen, il y a la fenêtre noir de msn a gauche, j'aimerais avoir la même chose. 

Et puis en bas a gauche aussi, c'est affiché ce qu'il écoute avec itunes, j'aimerais l'avoir aussi 

Vous pouvez pas m'expliquer comment proceder pour avoir ces deux choses.

Merci d'avance.

Red


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

C'est Adium et Bowtie, par contre pour les thèmes demande à celui qui a posté le screen.


----------



## redj12 (23 Mars 2010)

Merci.

Avec un peu de recherche, j'ai même trouver le thème.

Par contre, pour afficher le morceau écouté, tu sais pas?

Merci encore


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Comme C0rentin l'a indiqué, tu utilises Bowtie, et en principe, il affichera automatiquement à l'écran le morceau que tu écoutes (via iTunes).


----------



## redj12 (23 Mars 2010)

ah  

Je me suis dit, soit j'utilise adium, soit Bowtie pour avoir les contact comme sur le screen. J'ai cru qu'il n'avais pas donné de reponse pour itunes. 

Merci beaucoup les gars


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

C'est ma faute, j'aurai du préciser que ce sont deux applications distinctes .


----------

